# Mille Lacs Giant



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

What an absolute slob, this is what we all dream about.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Saw that linked up around the musky groups. Unreal fish wow sweet video too


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Definitely a monster.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

As a Minnesota transplant who was raised on Mille Lacs, this is yet another example of how DNR mismanagement and Tribal/commercial practices completely destroyed one of the best walleye fisheries. The Bright side has been tan amazing Musky and Smallmouth Fishery has risen from the ashes. Unfortunately for resort owners the Minnesota culture is all about walleyes. While there is some adaptation to this amazing fishery, it is slow, way too slow! So as property values drop and resorts close, the Tribal government continue to buy properties for pennies on the dollars and another story of a resource on the ropes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Fish handling at its finest! Never go without bolt cutters.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Un freaking real boss! Is that a sciota headwater....
Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a fat, fat fish!! What a super tanker!!!! Great video!! Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Holy cow what an incredible fish


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

"As a Minnesota transplant who was raised on Mille Lacs, this is yet another example of how DNR mismanagement and Tribal/commercial practices completely destroyed one of the best walleye fisheries. The Bright side has been tan amazing Musky and Smallmouth Fishery has risen from the ashes. Unfortunately for resort owners the Minnesota culture is all about walleyes. While there is some adaptation to this amazing fishery, it is slow, way too slow! So as property values drop and resorts close, the Tribal government continue to buy properties for pennies on the dollars and another story of a resource on the ropes."



This is one version of events, that leaves out the collapse of the forage base due to clearer waters (invasive species) and 60 plus years of boats going out and keeping their limit every single day.

DNR and natives are great scapegoats for people who believe catching and keeping their limit everyday is their god given right......It's all the other people who don't know how to manage fisheries...........


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm not at all impressed with the Handling of the fish in regards to putting hands and fingers in the mouth of that fish, they did get the hooks cut in short order


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

DJA said:


> I'm not at all impressed with the Handling of the fish in regards to putting hands and fingers in the mouth of that fish, they did get the hooks cut in short order


Mission accomplished then, when a giant has a bait stuck in it's mouth you have no choice but to dig it out one way or another, they did a great job, and they have been applauded across the web for how well they handled it. 

Mill Lacs numbers are poor but you do have a shot at a 50lber


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

DJA said:


> I'm not at all impressed with the Handling of the fish in regards to putting hands and fingers in the mouth of that fish, they did get the hooks cut in short order


 Shoo troll! That was perfect handling


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

DJA said:


> I'm not at all impressed with the Handling of the fish in regards to putting hands and fingers in the mouth of that fish, they did get the hooks cut in short order


They didn't touch the gills at all, (Thats where the real damage occurs)and hardly where in its mouth..The mouth of those fish is solid bone and skin, I've never see anybody put their hand IN a muskie mouth like that guy- at least intentional! LOL Those guys moved quickly.. I may of tried to cut the hooks with the fish in the net but..? I'm not going to criticize, I wasn't there and I would of probably been wiping my underpants for the first 5min with that beast in the net! 
That fish had 3-4 hands IN AN AROUND its mouth,, just think about how big it is.. I don't recall EVER catching a fish that could take 3-4 hands in its mouth at once! LOL


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

People on the muskie forums have likely seen this, but way too cool not to share.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Amazing video the footage is superb especially in that clear water. When something so odd happens you have to just sit back and take it in, hats off to those lucky guys.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

There was a 58" monster caught on this lake, with a fly rod, a couple years ago.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

JPH said:


> As a Minnesota transplant who was raised on Mille Lacs, this is yet another example of how DNR mismanagement and Tribal/commercial practices completely destroyed one of the best walleye fisheries. The Bright side has been tan amazing Musky and Smallmouth Fishery has risen from the ashes. Unfortunately for resort owners the Minnesota culture is all about walleyes. While there is some adaptation to this amazing fishery, it is slow, way too slow! So as property values drop and resorts close, the Tribal government continue to buy properties for pennies on the dollars and another story of a resource on the ropes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As an ohioan living in Minnesota, the natives kill.mass amounts of walleye on mille lacs and just let them rot. But I'm sure you knew this.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Patricio said:


> As an ohioan living in Minnesota, the natives kill.mass amounts of walleye on mille lacs and just let them rot. But I'm sure you knew this.


You mean the Minnesota Natives that get caught filleting their fish on the ice and sinking them down the hole. The DNR is insanely strict during netting season on Mille Lacs. The only lake where the tribes have free reign over the walleye is half of Upper Red and Lower Red, but that lesson was learned the hard way. Again, most of the decline in Mille Lacs walleye population is attributed to clearer and warmer water, but that wouldn't fit your prejudice narrative now would it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

TopRaider15 said:


> You mean the Minnesota Natives that get caught filleting their fish on the ice and sinking them down the hole. The DNR is insanely strict during netting season on Mille Lacs. The only lake where the tribes have free reign over the walleye is half of Upper Red and Lower Red, but that lesson was learned the hard way. Again, most of the decline in Mille Lacs walleye population is attributed to clearer and warmer water, but that wouldn't fit your prejudice narrative now would it.


Umm, no. The walleye they net by the thousands out of mille lacs and leave to rot. And yes they do this. No matter what you think you think you know.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Patricio said:


> Umm, no. The walleye they net by the thousands out of mille lacs and leave to rot. And yes they do this. No matter what you think you think you know.


Yea, my FIL who has been a fisheries biologist for the state for 36 years is full of crap. It's definitely not his job to monitor netting activity and harvest. The natives are the bad actors yadda yadda. Go fly a kite


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

TopRaider15 said:


> Yea, my FIL who has been a fisheries biologist for the state for 36 years is full of crap. It's definitely not his job to monitor netting activity and harvest. The natives are the bad actors yadda yadda. Go fly a kite


Some of the tribe members openly talk about it. But whatever.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

https://www.twincities.com/2018/05/...ake-mille-lacs-angers-conservation-group/amp/

Abandoned net of 67 dead walleye on Lake Mille Lacs angers conservation group
Published February 19th, 2019
Band members can look forward to a productive netting and spearing season on Mille Lacs this spring, after the state and tribes agreed on allocations for state anglers and tribal harvesters

https://millelacsband.com/news/get-ready-for-2019-tribal-harvest-on-mille-lacs

Idiot. Tell me about this state now. We have several tribe members at work who openly discuss this stuff.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Not saying netting doesn't happen but thousands of pounds is hyperbole, the net that was found had 67 fish weighing 112 lbs. Yea it sucks, especially because these nets don't discriminate (many musky are caught in them as well) but the reason for the lakes decline is not what you think it is. FWIW I live in Duluth and my favorite walleye lake North of here also gets speared every spring, and guess what its still a great fishery. 

From the article you posted
"Rumors of abandoned nets are frequent, but irrefutable evidence is uncommon.

Scientists studying the lake have agreed that the nets are not to blame for the dropping walleye numbers, but resentment remains."

Looks like you're part of the group that resents Natives for exercising their rights.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

You two need to take your argument to pm’s and get it off the forum!
Thanks!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

polebender said:


> You two need to take your argument to pm’s and get it off the forum!
> Thanks!


nah im done. the guys am ignorant chump. who apparently thinks screaming racism means something. he doesnt even live here or have any knowledge of whats going on.


----------

